# Kirkland feeders alert



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I know alot of people here feed this costco brand of food so I thought I'd share this even though they are only saying that it might be from the canned food. Just something to keep an eye on just in case its true or if issues arise with the kibble as well. Just thought I'd share this 

Reports of possible problems with Kirkland Dog Food


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw this too and was wondering. Says they had no research to back up the claims but alot of owners with sick or dead dogs said they were feeding this canned food. I know they have issues with the dog treats {chicken jerky} that are also sold at costco being contaminated. I dont know where they make the canned food but im very cautious when buying stuff for the dogs now , I always check labels. They say to avoid products made in china and thats #1 what im looking at now. Do you happen to know if this is another product made in china?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I believe in the article it says its made in the USA. Utah or Idaho? I forget which one :-/


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Might as well change the thread name to, Diamond & kirkland feeders.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool story bro


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> Might as well change the thread name to, Diamond & kirkland feeders.


True ......forgot about that!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> I migrated over to pedigree for financial reasons.
> 
> Although, to be honest. My dogs werent eating their food no more. I thought it was the taste, so i switched them from chicken to lamb, and they did the same. I bought a bag of pedigree, and they preferred it over kirkland.
> 
> ...


Pedigree! Dude, that stuff is crap and I know you know that already from being on here lol! Why not canidae? You can get a 30 pound bag for under $40 bucks i believe. I understand financial though but i think there's still better alternatives for you.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool story bro


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya miggs I agree mine wouldnt eat the kirkland either and really didnt like the results at all on it. Switched mine over to Acana and they love it. the ones I had on orijen I havent noticed a change in since going to Acana ,so would put that up with the same quality as orijen.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Heres the catch:

Im working on a BARF diet. Where i do 1/2 raw, 1/4 veg(vegiballs), and 1/4 kibble.

Kibble isnt much of a problem since i feed mostly raw.
morning: Chicken quarter in the morning/small organ portions/ground beef/ect....
noon: Vegi Ball
afternoon: cup of kibble.

Ive read up on different digestive timing for raw and kibble. I left the kibble for the afternoon, since kibble is a much longer digestive process, that way itll digest overnight, and before its time to feed again.


I know BARF diets arent very popular on gopitbull, im just trying something different. Vegies i pick up at the farmer/flea market for dirt cheap, organs dirt cheap, and chicken quarters depends on my local grocery store.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Of course they like it, it's junk food=) Like eating candy and cake for breakfast, yum! Better off taking the plunge and going all the way RAW


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Kingsgurl said:


> Of course they like it, it's junk food=) Like eating candy and cake for breakfast, yum! Better off taking the plunge and going all the way RAW


When im done with my internship, ill ditch kibble in the afternoon, and go all out raw. For now its only in the morning, if i feed raw at night as well, it will double the price in raw lol.

Im starting the diet, this saturday, after they finish there last bits of kirkland.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Nvmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

That's not a recipe, that's a picture=) What's the recipe? It looks good.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Kingsgurl said:


> That's not a recipe, that's a picture=) What's the recipe? It looks good.


 secret lol buddy messaging me some other ingredients hes using.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

there are no secrets when it comes to the health of our dogs.. give it up.. lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've always heard that canned food has large amounts of artificial chemical additives in them.

i would never feed canned moist food to my dogs.. they chow down on the Kirkland and i dont notice any sick behavior from them


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Nvm...........


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Im using some of the blending methods for my vegi balls


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> Might as well change the thread name to, Diamond & kirkland feeders.


Is Kirkland made by Diamond? Blue Diamond?

Whats the difference between BARF and RAW? thought they were the same basically?



cEElint said:


> i've always heard that canned food has large amounts of artificial chemical additives in them.


I heard that as well. I know canned has more water and what not, but I would rather add supplements to counteract the water in kibbles than feed canned.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Barf has veggies and the prey model diet is an all raw diet.


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

the pics smiggs linked are mine, been on barf/raw for two months


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> Barf has veggies and the prey model diet is an all raw diet.


thanks for being my google real quick bro lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if they start getting bad gas miguel you may want to cut out the cucumber , I have heard a few people complain about that when they fed them that in there diets on another food forum. Just to keep in mind if you notice anything. Looks good though hope they do well on it. 

I agree though with clint on the can food, I would never feed canned to my dogs.


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

made more


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MEL LOVES cucumber, his belly does not


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> Is Kirkland made by Diamond? Blue Diamond?
> 
> Whats the difference between BARF and RAW? thought they were the same basically?
> 
> I heard that as well. I know canned has more water and what not, but I would rather add supplements to counteract the water in kibbles than feed canned.


Here's the difference between Barf and raw Amy without me having to type it all out! LOL!
Raw feeding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for canned food.....If you are buying say blue buffalo or wellness and also buy the canned meat it is basically one in the same. Sometimes canned food has less crap in it than kibble. And I've said it before and I will keep saying it....it is just more biologically appropriate than dry food.  I have a video from a vet that when I find I will post up. She goes over the different ways of feeding our dogs and a species appropriate diet. Her top pick is the raw diet, second is home cooked, third I believe is a frozen raw commercial diet and fourth on the list is a high quality canned food. If I don't put it up tonight I will do it tomorrow


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Here's the difference between Barf and raw Amy without me having to type it all out! LOL!
> Raw feeding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As for canned food.....If you are buying say blue buffalo or wellness and also buy the canned meat it is basically one in the same. Sometimes canned food has less crap in it than kibble. And I've said it before and I will keep saying it....it is just more biologically appropriate than dry food.  I have a video from a vet that when I find I will post up. She goes over the different ways of feeding our dogs and a species appropriate diet. Her top pick is the raw diet, second is home cooked, third I believe is a frozen raw commercial diet and fourth on the list is a high quality canned food. If I don't put it up tonight I will do it tomorrow


Cool thanks, cause when I look at the ingredients, there is WAY more listed in canned than on dry kibbles, lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jared said:


> made more


Between you and Smiggs that stuff looks good enough for us to eat! And so colorful! I'd love to make some of that for my girl whose had allergy issues....would you please share your recipes


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

yes ma'am. I posted a new thread with a link to it all. If you are unclear please feel free to ask.

I will be getting a few hogs soon, bringing them home and processing them.


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/42908-raw-barf-not-expert-but-gave-shot.html


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jared said:


> yes ma'am. I posted a new thread with a link to it all. If you are unclear please feel free to ask.
> 
> I will be getting a few hogs soon, bringing them home and processing them.


Awesome man! Do you ground all the meats you bring home? I am on a dog food forum whose majority feed a PMR or BARF diet and they cringe when people say they feed ground raw meats. Supposedly they harbor more bacteria processed that way. I will go check out your thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

Those people are usually titty babies who only follow other internet hype. Never do any research themselves. 

My meat comes in those tubes, which are meat, organs, with some bones all blended together. 

I will be doing my own soon, we got a few hogs coming.


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally can't imagine how it could be worse ground unless you use filthy prep and tools, but as stated in my thread, I am no expert. I have a good friend who shows and pulls and feeds the same as I do, has been for 3 years.

Horsepower Kennels


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Jared said:


> I personally can't imagine how it could be worse ground unless you use filthy prep and tools, but as stated in my thread, I am no expert. I have a good friend who shows and pulls and feeds the same as I do, has been for 3 years.
> 
> Horsepower Kennels


I have heard bacteria can grow faster when ground (but like you said making sure its sterile is what is key I would think) as well as gulping their food and not using their teeth as much is what I have heard.


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess anything is possible, I think there are just too many naysayers who always want to put people down. My dogs had several issue with food allergies. So far this has been a 180!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> My friends recipe for vegie balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRO Sci Diet is like a 64 and Diamond is much cheaper and 94 for Lamb and 106 for the OVER 60LB Adult... Im on a Tight Budget all winter but Hell for the Price of Diamond if they dont like it Ill throw some Chicken broth Over it !! HAHAHAHA:cheers:


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Nvm...............


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, well do what you gotta do bro, my female stopped eatin last week for 3 days and idk wth was goin on, now she started eating again thank god....you failed to tell me once I had 3 dogs ITS ALWAYS SOMTHIN. Lmbo


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

shoot I hear that Palace, I have enough drama with the 1, let alone 3!!!!

This is for all you crazy multi pit homes peeps


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

ames said:


> shoot I hear that Palace, I have enough drama with the 1, let alone 3!!!!
> 
> This is for all you crazy multi pit homes peeps


Lmao. Thats awsome.


----------

